# Leaking urine



## Nyahsmommy (Jul 23, 2011)

Long time no talk! I had forgotten my password and hadn't been able to log in for ages, anyways I am back and with a health issue. So since a week after Nyah's spay(she was spayed over a year ago, last november) she was doing this weird thing where she would be asleep on the floor(tile) and I noticed a huge wet spot. It was clear like water but kind of smelled like pee. I would see it drip out. Took her to vet, no uti etc, the vet pretty much said idk what's wrong(I dislike vets). So it stopped and then happened again about a month later. Lately it's happening every three weeks or so. It only happens when she is on tile and napping. She will wake up and it will drip all over the floor. It's involuntary. Anyways there were a few months where she stopped this, idk If its by chance or not but I was feeding her grain free high protein food mixed with her proplan. I bought a bag of go! Fit and free yesterday and will try to feed her that for a month or so to see if the higher protein diet helps it. I want to try Origen next cause its very high protein. Any other suggestions what's causing this?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Nice to see you back. I am no help but there is another thread you might read. I do not want to scare you but might have some useful info: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retrievers-main-discussion/120699-emma-leaking-again.html


----------



## Nyahsmommy (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks so much!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nyahsmommy (Jul 23, 2011)

I just read the whole thread and I really don't think it's it. It only happened after her spay and happens about once a month or so but more frequently as of recently. It sounds like she needs that prion medicine. Unfortunately we can't afford s vet visit at this time so we are hoping the food change will help. If not we will take her to the vet. Thanks for the link though! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jackson's Mom (Aug 29, 2011)

I had the same problem with my foster pup. He would leak occasionally while sleeping, but it was very sporadic. I thought if he were incontinent it would be happening all the time but the vet said it just depends on the day, how he's feeling, etc. Now he's on Proin and that seems to be helping, although there have been a couple instances where he's leaked even with the medicine. Of course it may be he had more water before those instances. If you find a food that helps I'd love to hear what works. Hope you get things worked out!


----------



## Nyahsmommy (Jul 23, 2011)

She hasn't had any leakage since the food switch but then again she sometimes goes months with nothing. We made an appointment with a new vet for Wednesday for this issue and another one(she has a lump from the anesthetic incision from her spay that was there over a year ago and hasn't went away yet). Everyone seems to say prion works wonders and even though the vet says it needs to be taken for life that after a few months of it , the leakage stops. 

I think I'll try to get a urine sample tomorrow but have no idea how because she squats so low to the ground. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nyahsmommy (Jul 23, 2011)

Just wanted to give a quick update. We took Nyah to the new vets this morning and I am actually I pressed with s vet for once. He's s newer vet but is very very honest and even said there's stuff he has to say but said if he took his lab jacket different he would say something different, he truly cares. Anyways, for Nyah's bump thing he said its mostly scar tissue from a bad spay job and said we could leave it but I wanted him to take a sample just so I can have piece of mind. For the urine thing, his dog had the same. We don't have prion in Canada but he gave us the Canadian equivalent. He said he's suppose to recommend it for life but he said he seen enough evidence that after one cycle of it , it usually goes away. It has to do with her muscles down there and said it will probably come back when she is old but just to take the pills again.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 2dogsandagrrl (Nov 16, 2010)

You could try Corn Silk. I've been using that for my dogs every now and again incontinence due to her Atypical cushings. It supports normal flow of urine and it can tighten and strengthen the bladder lining and sooth muscle tissues of the urinary tract. It's effective for both urinaty problems and incontinence. It seems to be helping quite a bit with my dog. Apple cider vinegar is also suppossed to work.


----------



## Nyahsmommy (Jul 23, 2011)

A bit of an update. So we started the pills last Tuesday to this past Tuesday now we are suppose to give her one pill a week till its gone. Before we thought it was from the low protein food we were feeding her so we put her on Go! Fit and free since the protein level was high. We put her on it cold turkey the same time we started the pills. The dripping stopped. Thinking it was the pills, we started mixing in her old food yesterday. Well low and behold, she starts dripping again this afternoon. I don't know if this is a coincidence or not. I hope not because we really can't afford this new food. Could low protein cause this?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

It might just be simple spay incontinence. For a while back when Flora was around 3 years old she would on a rare occasion just completely empty her bladder while she was sleeping. I believe this happened about 4 times. I also noticed that she was leaky (i.e. her vaginal region was a bit smelly and damp). I asked her vet and she suggested that it was likely some mild spay incontinence. She told me there was medication for it, but that it didn't seem necessary at the time.

Flora hasn't peed in her sleep in over a year now, although I do think she does sometimes leak a little, as her vaginal region is occasionally damp. Maybe this is something your pup will grow out of as she matures more.


----------



## Nyahsmommy (Jul 23, 2011)

That's what the vet said... That it always from her spay. It's weird though, she doesn't actually pee.... It's drips of watery urine as if she is having her period. This only happens for 5-20 minutes at a time. Like I said every time I feed her a high protein food it goes away. I'll keep up with the meds and try the food thing still.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

